# Mineral Spirits in California



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

I use Mineral Spirits for "cleaning up" woodworking projects before I start the finishing process. (Klean Strip Odorless Mineral Spirits). I can now no longer find Mineral Spirits ANYWHERE in Los Angeles etc.
HD recommended I use Paint Thinner instead but that didn't even come close to mimicking the mineral spirits.

Have any of you been faced with the same predicament?
Do you have a substitute you would recommend, especially for what I use if for?

(People also seem to be complaining about Klean-Strip Green Odorless Mineral Spirits Substitute.)
Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I live in So Cal as well. I live 3 hours from Arizona and 5 hours from vegas.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Real mineral spirits and paint thinner are the same thing. These days compared to "low odor" MS-which is made low odor by the removal of some of the most effective solvents-paint thinner is a far superior product. Naphtha and turpentine are good substitutes.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

The reason that SCAQMD paint thinner did not work right is simple, read the SDS:
It has 60-90% acetone. YUCK.

The South Coast AQMD has some of the toughest air pollution rules in world. If you drive inland, or north you will have slightly larger selection of CARB permitted solvents? Used to be something called Painter's Solvent sold at Ace Hardware, but that was many years ago.

Can you buy white gas for camping stoves in SoCo at sporting goods/camping store? Ace hardware often stocks it as well. It is highly refined petroleum product, lower vicosity than MS/stoddard solvent, but it is one of the White Spirits. Will definitely be more flammable due slightly faster evaporation rate, but will be compatible anywhere MS would be.
Lighter fluid is same as Naptha in most parts of world. What does SoCo used to light charcoal BBQ?

There was another thread discussing issues finding denatured alcohol in your area. Was brutal to see what home owner is limited to use. I worked in permitted businesses in S. CA, and we never had issues with solvents; other than cost, disposal, and permit inspections. lol

Best Luck.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Maybe CA banned charcoal BBQs too…


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Like the Captain says, camping fuel and I would add lighter fluid are both very good distillates.


----------



## Olivepress (Oct 20, 2014)

You're all so giving with your time and advice. It's really appreciated. *Thank you everyone.* 
Yes!! Acetone. That's the smell I got from the paint thinner. It also evaporated so quickly when I used it.

Ok. To sum up: I'll look for and try: White gas for camping stoves, camping fuel, Naphtha, lighter fluid.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> You re all so giving with your time and advice. It s really appreciated. *Thank you everyone.*
> Yes!! Acetone. That s the smell I got from the paint thinner. It also evaporated so quickly when I used it.
> 
> Ok. To sum up: I ll look for and try: White gas for camping stoves, camping fuel, Naphtha, lighter fluid.
> ...


You're on the right track.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Three things I didn't like about the Mineral Spirits substitute are:
3. The STENCH
2. It's crap
1. The STENCH

Wayne


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I had no idea it was that bad over there. Selling something labeled Paint Thinner that contains mostly acetone is pretty sad.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

You don't have a Lowes nearby? They also sell Acetone. I found this on the web using the Mid-City Los Angeles Lowe's Store…

"Odorless mineral spirits paint thinner expertly thins oil-based paints, stains and varnishes"


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

The big box stores carry these items, even list them online. But, if you live in SoCal, they won't deliver.

Walmart won't deliver some stuff either.

Amazon has some items, and some vendors continue to ship to California. I got a small can of DNA a number of months ago through Amazon. But, it was expensive. I decided when ia m running out next, I will order one fht e5 gallon buckets of the stuff.

I haven;'t found a solution for Mineral Spirits yet, but I am with you guys… I don't care for 'Paint Thinner' nearly as much.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I looked up Jasco Odorless Mineral Spirits and got "Not for sale or use in California". If they have some on the shelf, grab it quick!

http://www.jasco-help.com/product/odorless-mineral-spirits1


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I was at Lowes (Northern Commiefornia) and they did not have any Acetone either. And I haven't found MEK around here for a while now. They *might* have just been out of Acetone since there was one or two empty spaces in the shelves, but they were labelled for something else. I think it's gone.

Wayne


----------

